# Godspeed, Casey. I miss you already.



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Dear Casey,

You brought so much laughter and love to our lives. There will never be another dog like you, I miss you already. During your twelve years, your fur soaked up many of my tears over silly boyfriends, stress over finals, and even tears of happiness on my wedding day. You were there for all of the happy and all of the sad times in my life. Casey, you are one of the things that were always constant in my life- we grew up together. It's not easy without you.

Coming home to Mom and Dad's house and not finding you there to greet me was like being hit by a wall of emptiness. The wave of emotions that swept over me was astounding. I was brought to my knees with sadness and tears. It just wasn't right without my boy there to welcome me home after a long absence. Another gold fur coat soaked up my tears. It just didn't seem the same to have Bea & Gibbs comforting me and snuggling into me. Don't worry though, they're doing a good because you taught them well but they have very large paws to fill. You were a one-of-a-kind dog...

It's been nine days since we had to say goodbye. There hasn't been a day that I haven't cried or laughed because I'm thinking about you. You are always in my heart. I love you Moey. Run free at the bridge, I hope that you're running with Ra-Ra and that have plenty of tennis balls to keep you busy until we meet again.

Love you, good boy.

Melissa


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Aw, he was so so handsome. What a great smile out there sunning himself. I'm so sorry for your heartbreak. Bless you and him!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Casey. Run free Casey...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That must have been so hard walking into your parents house. I am so sorry you lost your Casey.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a beautiful message to your sweet boy at the bridge. I'm sure you will feel his presence for the rest of your life.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences. He had such a sweet sugar face.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a handsome guy Casey was. I know how much he is missed.....RIP Casey


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a beautiful boy Casey was. I am so very sorry for your pain and loss.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Casey was certainly a stunningly handsome boy! It sounds like you had well over 12 wonderful years together--I know--still never enough...

Our condolences to you and your family. 

Rest In Peace, Casey.

SJ


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry! RIP Casey.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Casey*

I am so very sorry about Casey!
Run free at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

It's so hard to have to let these dogs that are firmly in our hearts go to the bridge, but I am sure that Casey will be watching out for you all.

"OUR DOGS REALLY NEVER DIE
THEY JUST SNUGGLE DEEP INSIDE THE SAFETY OF OUR HEARTS

GENTLY SETTLING DOWN TO SLEEP AMONGST THE MEMORIES WE HAVE SHARED

AND FROM THAT SAFE PLACE THEY VENTURE FORTH WHENEVER WE CHOOSE TO REMEMBER THEM"


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't imagine the pain you are feeling. I am very sorry.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm sorry


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

_Gone from our sight but never from our memories. Gone from our touch but never from our hearts. _Anonymous

I'm sorry for your loss and hope your memories of Casey will bring you comfort in the coming days.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. RIP dear Casey.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry and he was so gorgeous. I know so how you are feeling.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going to you. Casey will always be in your heart.

So many members have had losses these past weeks....


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your great loss of your beloved Casey. He is such a handsome guy. I can tell he has such a warm soul. There is never enough time with them before they have to go. I hope that in time, all of the wonderful memories of Casey will bring you comfort. RIP sweet Casey!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Your post brought me to tears....I'm so sorry for your loss. Casey sounds like he was such a special boy.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Melissa. I hope Gibbs kisses away your tears and makes you laugh. Casey would not want you to grieve - at least not for long.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet Casey.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your handsome old man. Isn't it amazing what true friends, so understand, so forgiving, so dependable, these dogs become and then when they re gone, it is almost unbearable.

I have lost many dogs in mylong life, and i still love ech one and cherish the memories i have of them. It will be the same with you and your casey. No matter how old you get, you will always love (and miss ) him. He will always live in your heart.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your Casey.  I lost my Maggie a few months ago after 11 1/2 years. She was definitely there through it all--a constant, loyal, and happy companion. I know that one-of-a-kind feeling you described. 

I see that you have a new puppy--Gibbs. He will be there for you in your next stage in life, and you will have a new one-of-a-kind feeling with him because he will be sharing new experiences with you. 

We have a lot in common relative to our situation--I have a 4 month old golden named Molly. I am grieving at the same time that I'm celebrating the new puppy. 

"Dogs have a way of finding the people who need them, Filling an emptiness we don't even know we have."

(Thom Jones) 

Your Gibbs found you and my Molly found me...just when we needed them the most.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss...your boy was so handsome.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Casey ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

RIP Casey. Hopefully you are feeling better. He was a very handsome boy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melissa*

Melissa

I am so very sorry to read about Casey-what you wrote is absolutely beautiful!

I'm sure that Casey has met my Snobear and all of the other dogs at the Bridge by now and that they are running and chasing tennis balls!

*R.I.P., SWEET BOY, CASEY!*


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

aww Casey was very cute! You can tell he was such a sweet guy.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Run free - play hard and sleep soft sweet Casey.


----------

